# Some pics of my fairly new P938 "Nitron"



## jrprich (Oct 2, 2012)

Some pics of my fairly new P938 "Nitron"

The "Nitron" seems to be the same as the model "Blackwood" without the wood grips. I wanted the two tone model as the all black ones just seem too black to me. 
$635. shipped to my FFL

I have shot over 400 rounds of 115gr FMJ with no ejection issues and no jams. It also handled my Spear Gold Dot 124gr bonded hollow points fine as well. So I think I got a good shooter that won't need to go back to Sig like some of the early models did. I stripped off all the factory oil and hot applied Froglube on every surface and part. I did this before I ever fired it.
Unfired the trigger pull was in the low 8s and kind of gritty.

As I always seem to do, I have started to do some work on mine:

Improving the shot placement:
Sig laser from a 238, say what you like but this REALLY improves my shot placement with this pistol
Hogue wrap around rubber grips, like the laser, these are all about improving the shot placement
Removed all the internals and stoned and polished all moving parts. trigger bar, sear, disconnector, hammer.
Tweaked the sear spring, should reduce the trigger pull, but until I get my custom SS replacement trigger installed I can't test this. 
SS trigger will also be polished. (which is why there is no trigger showing in the pics)

Cosmetics: 
Polished the hammer and barrel to bright, also the grip screws and the extractor, cause I just like it that way
Polished just the front edges on the slide stop, mag release, and manual safety
Selective polishing on the slide sides, cause I just like it that way
BTW, the polished areas look "rainbow" in the pics, but that is just the camera/flash angle.

Also bought five new Sig 7rd mags and sold the 6rd one.


----------



## ozy (Sep 28, 2012)

very nice looking......


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

That looks great. Good to see the positive reviews on them so far.


----------

